
Named Data Networking - kjhughes
http://named-data.net/project/execsummary/
======
jganetsk
They've been working on this for a while.

It's awesome. It would be a wonderful world to live in.

And based on how we are dragging our feet with IPv6, migrating to NDN has a
snowball's chance in hell of happening.

~~~
superdude264
Can you explain a little more about what problem it's trying to solve and how
it goes about doing that? I've read the architecture overview and it sounds a
little bit like IPFS (ipfs.io). Is that correct?

